
Show HN: Silicon Valley inspired SWOT board - alex_g
https://github.com/alexgreene/swotboard
======
dhruvsachde
cool work, would have liked it more if you had hosted it somewhere and
provided a link here to try it out instantly. Also, are you planning to show
the items as actual cards instead of list items?

~~~
alex_g
sorry, here's a link to test it out:
[http://alexgreene.me/swotboard/swot.html](http://alexgreene.me/swotboard/swot.html)

Yeah, I'd like to have them shown on cards that you can drag around and
position anywhere you like. Implementing HTML5 local storage is another idea.

